

Gift HN: 5-letter Product domain names.  Move quick. - AlexMuir
http://cogniso.com/notes/free-domain-names?hn=1

======
AlexMuir
I've submitted this again because I think some HNers were being strategic
about not voting this up and/or flagging it. The first submission got just one
upvote (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5128948>) - but about 20 domains
were registered since I submitted.

Vote it up and give others a chance. It's about goodwill.

------
andrewdubinsky
I wonder what you could use manrocket.com for?

Maybe astronaut site...

~~~
themckman
Yeah...something like that...

------
thegad
I just picked up one of the domains. Thanks for the gesture, and best of luck
with Cogniso!

------
da_n
vuely.com stuck out, could imagine a photo app or something being called that,
someone beat me to it though. Be interested to see if any of these ever come
back to HN as success stories.

------
dfxm12
Just curious, to the people buying these up: are you buying on speculation or
are you going to be designing an app based on the domain name? Or is there
another reason?

------
AlexMuir
And again with the flagging - dropped straight off the front page. Am I
missing something?

~~~
eclark
It was really useful for me. Thanks. I wasn't able to get one that suited me;
it is nice to see that there are still good domain names out there.

------
aes256
Just grabbed a few, thank you!

